# Anyone with Lupus?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi to all my friends on this BB site.







I've been away for a while..well not away, but at the meeting place. I've done so much better with the "all over" pain of Fibro since an antidepressant was prescribed, but for a while I've been having joint pain, and swelling in the tissues around it. It isn't hot to the touch like RA, but anyway, I had some blood work done week before, and last week I received a call from the doctor's office stating I need to make an appointment to see the doctor because my RA factor was elevated. My mom has Lupus, and this was a concern of the doctor's. My appointment is tomorrow, and my knees have been bumping.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I found an old thread that is about Lupus. Here's the link: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=9;t=001583 I didn't read the whole thread, but I hope it helps!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Rowe, what was the outcome of your blood tests and doctor's visit?


----------



## Cat-aclysmic (May 13, 2004)

Rowe, I am new to this board. Just read your message of 1-19-04. I have FMS, Irritable Bowel, at this point not sure what else. Have been going thru a battery of test lately. About 2 weeks ago, I finally found a dermatologist who thought it might be prudent to take a biopsy of a rash that developed about eight months ago on my stomach and under my breasts. It came back Lupus. So we then decided to go for the blood tests. They of course came back negative. I have never heard of this kind of thing happening. Has anyone else. I am curious to hear about your tests. Hope they came back negative. Have not seen your answer to Susan


----------

